

Eric Schmidt’s next act bodes well for tech - ainsleyb
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/eric-schmidts-next-act-bodes-well-for-tech-2011-01-21

======
borski
This would be pretty interesting to see, but I'm not sure how much I trust
Schmidt. He has said some pretty creepy things in the past; him as director of
an intelligence agency would be, er, potentially very scary.

------
mieses
Dvorak is just trying to play on the "Google knows too much" sentiment. He's
usually wrong and sometimes a jerk. In this case it's both.

